# holly trees



## marreque (Oct 29, 2009)

what is the best way to transplant a holly tree? also is there a better time of year to do so?


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 24, 2009)

During the winter months. You need at least 2 or more hollies in your yard. A male and a female. They thrive best in acidic soil. You need to mimic the place they were transplanted from-sun,shade etc. Good luck.


----------

